
Parasite found in cat feces may give people the courage to become entrepreneurs - java_script
https://www.nbcnews.com/health/health-news/parasite-cat-poop-could-be-reducing-our-fear-failure-study-n894221?cid=sm_npd_nn_tw_ma
======
smt88
This insane headline makes several massive leaps:

1\. Toxoplasmosis effects adult humans and rats the same way

2\. Normal cat ownership causes enough toxoplasmosis to be psychoactive in a
human

3\. People with the psychoactive effects of toxoplasmosis will choose to use
their disinhibition to start a business (as opposed to, say, having sex or
eating food)

Basically this is clickbait nonsense.

------
java_script
Serious:

Can I get an interest check on nootropics that come with toxoplasomis already
included?

